# spark plug wires-help?



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You guys im going crazy- who makes spark plug wires for the 1.6? I know nology does, but damn it all- I kinda wanted msds but they dont make them nor does accel. What im doing is beefing up my ignition system so I can feel a little safer running nitrous. I going to build another 1.6 with forged pistons and rods etc etc etc, I ordered colder plugs through my shops distributor and they cant even find wires for the 1.6- and they can get anything! ( Is that a runon sentence or what?) Somebody who has found some that are good and knows please help me out?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

*Spark plug wires?*

Hey guys, check it out- I cant find any wires through my distributors at work for the 1.6 and they can get anything for anything. Am I screwed? I know nology makes them but I heard they were the same thing as msd only three times the price. What Im doing is prepping for the 1.6 Im building with forged pistons and rod blah blah blah. so Im beefing up my ignition. I ordered colder plugs already and Im trying to decide between the msd sci or the jocobs ignition, can anyone help me there? Who makes wires for our cars? Msds wires are like 100 ohms restistance per foot compared to 3000 stock? Are nologys thats good? I assume theyd better be for that price, but isnt there anything cheaper- theyre like 140 my cost! Do I have to just bite the bullet? Someone who has experience please help me out will ya?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm not sure about the 1.6 but it might be the same as the 2.0 as far as wires. IE the stock NGK wires will suffice. Someone chime in if i'm incorrect about the 1.6/2.0 thing.

Kyle


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Stock nissan wires are very good. If you want to dress up your engine a bit NGK wires are blue or maybe some Magnecors which are red. I have the Magnecor kv-85 8.5mm wires, i like them...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

y'know, I was wondering that too? I will check the part numbers tomorrow, but I would think that accel or msd would have listed my car in the catalogs as working with it. My bad about the"our 1.6s" deal, I meant to write that on the ga16de part of the forum, not until I had posted it did I realize I was in Nitrous Oxide. Thanks for the help anyways though.- Im planning on building up a new motor since I have access to one, does anyone have any recommendations beyond forged pistons and rods? I seriously ( damn laugh b/c Im totally serious) wanna put like a 100- or 150 shot on it, thats why im all about the ignition and bottom end build up questions? Im still playing with the whole- 95-97 head on a 91-94 block deal and whatnot which kinda sounds like a "ewwwww- LS vtec" type deal to me? the interchangebility of the engines I will save for the 1.6 forum, but the build up of the engine.......if anyone has any advice Im all ears


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

do you know what the ohm resistance is of the magnecors? or what about the ngk's? Im not to interested in what they look like, I just want ones that are going to work well with an aftermarket ignition


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

GO to magnecor.com good reading and alot of info. on wires. I don't like the NGK's cause they make one set of wires for both the 1.6 and 2.0. Magnecor has two different part #'s for both motors just like oem does. The NGK's are a one size fits all deal, crap imo. I say go with the Magnecor KV-85 8.5mm wires, they perform great on my car check them out...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

damn man, I wish I would have read that- I found out though that accel does make em for the 1.6, They have 150 ohms resistance per foot and theyre 8.8, Not that the stock ones would arch, but I still feel better ordering these ones- I got the at cost so it was either those or stock- I can only find ngks on nopi- I cant get them through my shop- but Im glad I know theyre put together now- I like ngk, but not enough to crimp and cut their stuff- when I get them in next week, I will post how they work. yeah- theyre red too- they match my car- OH MAN I GOT MY FIRST COMPLIMENT AFTER GETTING THE NX REPAINTED YESTERDAY....its nice to know you can take something so ugly and create a work of art


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Accell makes a set of 8MM cut them yourself wires, if you dont mind a little fab work...which im sure you wont. the stock number for this kit is part number 4040.

hope this helps


----------

